# Velatropa sucht dich!



## thelulz (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir, die Gilde Velatropa suchen für Guild Wars 2 noch kompetente und teamfähige Mitglieder.
Solltet Ihr interresiert sein, lest euch das folgende bitte durch.
Für weitere Informationen besuche bitte unsere Website unter:
www.velatropa.eu

Auf unserer Website werdet ihr Inhalte und Hilfestellungen, sowohl für Gilden, als auch für Community Member finden.

Wir wünschen auch all denen, die nicht zu uns gehören werden, viel Erfolg und vorallem viel Spaß in Guild Wars 2.

Die Gildenleitung - Velatropa


*Kurzinfo*
Velatropa ist eine deutsche Guild Wars 2 Hardcore Gilde, die sowohl im PvE als auch PvP aktiv sein wird.
Wir legen unseren Spielfokus auf Qualität statt auf Quantität.
Dies gilt sowohl für unseren PvE und PvP Gildenprogress, als auch für die Rekrutierung neuer Mitglieder.
Uns ist klar, dass wir unser Gilden-Roster durch unsere hohen Ansprüche relativ knapp halten müssen.
Jedoch bieten wir auch für Community- Mitglieder einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner für eure Fragen rund um Guild Wars 2.

*Gildenziele*
Unsere Ziele sind klar; wir wollen zu den Besten der Besten gehören. Es wird der Aufbau einer überschaubaren deutschen Elite Gilde mit starker Commnuity angestrebt; die sowohl im nationalen als auch internationalen Vergleich an der Spitze mitspielt.

*Was wir euch bieten*
Eine professionelle erwachsene Gildengemeinschaft, die Spaß daran hat, sich stets individuell sowie als Team neuen Herausforderungen zu stellen, neue Erfahrungen zu sammeln, sowie das Spiel durch KnowHow und hartes Training zu dominieren.
Wir sehen Computerspiele als wichtigen Bestandteil unserer Freizeit und wollen die durch Arbeit und Studium begrenzte Zeit, die wir dafür aufbringen, bestmöglich investieren.

Bevor du dich bei uns bewirbst, lies dir das folgende bitte aufmerksam durch.
Sollten unsere Anforderungen deinen Fähigkeiten entsprechen, würden wir uns über eine Bewerbung freuen.

Zur Bewerbung nutze bitte das Bewerbungsformular, die Angaben eurer Bewerbung werden vertraulich behandelt und nicht nach außen gegeben.

*Was wir von euch erwarten*

Einsatz
An erster Stelle steht der Erfolg der Gilde, dieser sollte auch für dich an erster Stelle stehen.
Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass du jederzeit vollen Einsatz für die Gilde zeigst und Entscheidungen der Gilde akzeptierst.
Natürlich hat bei wichtigen Entscheidungen jedes vollwertige Mitglied einen gewissen Anteil an Mitspracherecht, jedoch sollte man seine Meinung hierzu rechtzeitig im Forum äußern.

Prioritäten
Du musst MMORPG's, in diesem Fall Guild Wars 2 als dein wichtigstes Hobby sehen und dich dementsprechend verhalten. Berufliche sowie private Verpflichtungen gehen natürlich vor, sind aber bei Unregelmäßigkeit in jedem Fall rechtzeitig der Gildenleitung zu melden.

Geduld
Auch wenn es mal nicht sofort klappt, solltest du die Geduld nicht verlieren und jederzeit mit bestmöglicher Performance an die Sache rangehen. Neue Spiele wie Guild Wars 2 erfordern vor allem anfangs sehr viel Geduld, Training und Motivation, um sich mit den grundlegenden Mechaniken vertraut zu machen.
Spieler die z.B. bei einem PvE Encounter nach 50 Versuchen schon die Geduld verlieren, sollten sich vorher überlegen, ob sie hier richtig sind.

Motivation
Motivation ist neben Lernfähigkeit und hoher Aktivität einer der wichtigsten Aspekte, um zu den Besten zu gehören.
Du solltest die Fähigkeit besitzen, dich selbst zu motivieren, um somit auch Phasen der Demotivation zu überwinden.

Stetige Verbesserung und Perfektionierung
Die Verbesserung des eigenen Gameplays geschieht jede Minute, die ihr aktiv in einem Computerspiel verbringt.
Um diese Verbesserung auch beizubehalten bzw. weiterhin zu nutzen, gilt es, sich bewusst zu machen, was man soeben dazugelernt hat oder was man das nächste Mal besser machen könnte.

Auch neben deiner Spielzeit musst du bereit sein, dich mit diversen Spielmechaniken und Änderungen ausführlich
auseinanderzusetzen. Du solltest dich sowohl mit den anderen Gildenmitgliedern austauschen, sowie an internen Spielmechanik und Theorycraft-Besprechungen zum eigenen Vorteil und zum Vorteil der Gruppe teilnehmen.

Wichtig ist es, dass ihr eine schnelle Auffassungsgabe besitzt, eure Fehler erkennt, sowie mitteilt und jegliche konstruktive Kritik akzeptiert und fähig seid, diese zum eigenen Nutzen zu verarbeiten. Im Gegenzug solltet Ihr fähig sein, selbst Kritik auszuüben, wenn diese angebracht ist.

Persönlichkeit
Wir suchen umgängliche Spieler mit einer gefestigten Persönlichkeit, die unser Gildenklima auf einem angenehmen Niveau halten. Ein guter Umgangston ist uns sehr wichtig, für Streitigkeiten jeglicher Art ist in unserer Gemeinschaft absolut kein Platz vorhanden.

Aktivität
Es wird grundlegend von jedem Mitglied eine hohe Aktivität erwartet. Dazu zählt vor allem, dass Ihr die Zeit, die ihr dem Spiel widmet, im Vorhinein plant, damit Ihr diese dann effektiv nutzen könnt.

Spieler, die jeden Tag 4 Stunden online sind, davon aber 3 Stunden nur im Kreis laufen und nachdenken, was sie jetzt machen könnten, sind nicht erwünscht.

Es ist nicht Aufgabe der Gildenleitung, euch permanent zu unterhalten. Wir bitten euch, auch außerhalb der regelmäßigen Gildenunternehmungen, Selbstständigkeit und Kreativität zu zeigen.

Teamfähigkeit
Es werden keine Einzelspieler gesucht, Teamfähigkeit ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte, die du erfüllen musst. Das heißt, du musst dazu im Stande sein, dich in Teams zu koordinieren, auf jedes Teammitglied zu achten und abhängig von deren Aktionen richtige Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Das schließt eine gewisse Flexibilität sowie Übersicht ein, um eventuelle Fehler anderer durch eigene Möglichkeiten bestmöglich zu beheben.

Spieler, die von sich behaupten, sie sind besser als alle anderen, haben keine Zukunft in unserer Gilde.
Du bist nur so gut wie dein Team; denkst du, du besitzt herausragende Kentnisse? Dann nutze sie dazu, andere Mitglieder zu unterstützen, um somit aktiv zur Gesamt-Skill-Inkrementierung beizutragen, es kommt am Ende auch dir zugute!

Kommunikation
Kommunikation spielt in MMORPG's eine wichtige Rolle, wer nicht in der Lage ist, mittels VoIP-Software klar und verständlich zu kommunizieren, wird keine Zukunft bei uns haben. Nicht Zweckdienliches sollte jedoch in kritischen Situationen keinesfalls über VoIP ausgetragen werden.
Seid Ihr im Spiel online, ist von euch auch eine Anwesenheit im VoIP erwünscht.

Hardware
Ihr solltet über eine stabile Internetverbindung sowie einen Rechner verfügen, der Guild Wars 2 ohne beeinträchtigende Framerates und Latenzprobleme darstellen kann.

Tastenbelegung
Eine sinnvolle Tastenbelegung ist für Spiele des Genre MMORPG meist einer der ersten Schritte auf dem Weg zum verbesserten Gameplay.
Wir erwarten, dass du dir darüber bereits Gedanken gemacht hast und im Kampf nicht mit der Maus in deinen Fertigkeitsleisten herumfährst.


----------

